

About copyright - tintin
http://gapingvoid.com/2004/08/01/put-the-hours-in/

======
tintin
In this topic: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3627606> dabent posted
this comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3627731>

It's a great read. And the page about "put the hours in" reminded me of the
fuzz about copyright. I thought I should post it on HN.

